

How do I find short-term, contract work? - davidxc

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m a college student who needs to make some money this summer. I&#x27;ve been trying to figure out how to find short-term, contract work. I can work full-time for the next three months, but will have to stop when I return to school.<p>I unfortunately did not have time to apply for internships during the school year. I&#x27;ve been trying to apply to traditional job postings, but find that most of them want a long-term employee. Are there any good sites out there that focus on hiring developers for short-term, contract work?<p>I have previous work experience as a developer.  I&#x27;ve freelanced for two companies at about $20-25&#x2F;hour doing full stack web development. Thanks for any advice on how to find short-term, contract work.
======
danielkyulee
Have you tried Elance.com?

Its probably my favorite freelance community. There are jobs that there that
will take you an hour and others that are 3 months or longer.

Of course, you need to spend time interviewing, convincing companies you can
build things, etc.

Its usually harder for college students because the chances are, your
portfolio is weaker than someone with years and years of experience. But if
you have good works under your belt, its definitely possible

------
calcsam
\- ODesk

\- Buying Facebook ads

\- Show up in SF and hit up all the various hacker houses / meetups / etc.

\- Outsource your job search: [https://medium.com/life-
hacks/3e990967a1f3](https://medium.com/life-hacks/3e990967a1f3)

\- Contact tech recruiters

~~~
davidxc
Thanks for the reply. The "outsource your job search" link looks interesting
and helpful. I did not know about that option before and might try using it
now.

